# valve clearance and rocker arms ('97 altima)



## belacane (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone know what the service intervals are for valve clearance in the '97 Altima? 

Also wondering whether the rocker arms are manually or hydraulically adjusted.


----------



## belacane (Nov 9, 2011)

well, a little more researched answered one of my questions. Valves with shims are not hydraulic.

Still wondering about the service intervals....not finding it. 
Or maybe I'm blind...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont remember there being an interval...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The KA24DE engines use solid lifters with replaceable shims that come in various thicknesses. Generally there is no service required on the lifters.

However if you want to check the clearances, here are the specs:

With the motor fully warmed up, here are the lifter clearances:
Intake: 0.31 - 0.39 mm (0.012 - 0.015 ")
Exhaust: 0.33 - 0.41 mm (0.013 - 0.016 ")


----------

